# First time saddle user, please help.



## Stihl Alive (Sep 3, 2008)

veterans please feel free to flame away, but I have a saddle and need a little help on the correct way to fit my lanyard. I don't plan to climb anything with this equipment until I know what I'm doing. I'm reading "The Tree Climber's Companion" now and I have a new saddle, spikes and lanyard. Will someone who has a lot of patience explain how the lanyard goes through the rings and around the tree?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like your climbing with a flipline correct?

If so the snap goes on one D on the saddle and the rope grab goes on the other D.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 3, 2008)

there are 4 rings on this rig. 2 in front (flap out) and 2 on the sides (fixed)


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 3, 2008)

if you are using the lanyard in the picture then you place one snap on one of the side D-rigns and go around the tree and place the other snap on the opposite side D-ring. That is an adjustable lanyard, you move the hitch knot back and forth to achieve the length that you need.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 3, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> if you are using the lanyard in the picture then you place one snap on one of the side D-rigns and go around the tree and place the other snap on the opposite side D-ring. That is an adjustable lanyard, you move the hitch knot back and forth to achieve the length that you need.



thats what I thought, but seemed like it was too obvious. I think I'm over complicating the gear and underestimating the work. I've got a lot of low altitude practicing to do. I hope you guys are accustomed to newbies joining and asking tons of questions. 

thanks.


----------



## MARCELL8733 (Sep 3, 2008)

*New Climber*

GO BACK TO CUTTING LAWNS, BEFORE YOU GET HURT :monkey:  :agree2: opcorn:


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 3, 2008)

MARCELL8733 said:


> GO BACK TO CUTTING LAWNS, BEFORE YOU GET HURT :monkey:  :agree2: opcorn:


he's got to learn some how..............


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 3, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I hope you guys are accustomed to newbies joining and asking tons of questions.
> 
> thanks.


I've trained 100's of people so a few questions from you aren't going to kill me...............


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 3, 2008)

MARCELL8733 said:


> GO BACK TO CUTTING LAWNS, BEFORE YOU GET HURT :monkey:  :agree2: opcorn:



do you now a tree man that can help you do not try by your self tom trees


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Sep 3, 2008)

*Be Safe!*

always remember the #1 Rule .....ALWAYS STAY TIED IN!

also ask alot of questions, try to work with someone experienced, and stay low and slow. Good luck and stay safe..... Mike


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

I've learned quite a bit since the first post. I also bought a diferent saddle from a coworker (the kind with just the back, not the seat $25) I'll be mostly climbing pines to top them out so people can get DirecTV signal (my real job). In these cases, do most of you really see the need for a safety rope and a full suspension saddle?

thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 6, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I've learned quite a bit since the first post. I also bought a diferent saddle from a coworker (the kind with just the back, not the seat $25) I'll be mostly climbing pines to top them out so people can get DirecTV signal (my real job). In these cases, do most of you really see the need for a safety rope and a full suspension saddle?
> 
> thanks for all the advice.


what you got from that coworker is a pole belt, it's not a tree saddle, I would stick to the full saddle and the rope, it is much easier to ride the rope down then climbing back down.

taking tops out is not as easy as it looks just to let you know


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> what you got from that coworker is a pole belt, it's not a tree saddle, I would stick to the full saddle and the rope, it is much easier to ride the rope down then climbing back down.
> 
> taking tops out is not as easy as it looks just to let you know




what are the most difficult parts about topping from your experience?


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 6, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> what are the most difficult parts about topping from your experience?


for me, it's getting my fat azz up there....lol
















just kidding, the thing is to make sure you can get the top where you want it, they don't always want to go the way you want them too, you may need a helper to pull a rope to pull it over then you have to worry about things under you, should it be rigged and such, tree work is not something you can "just do" I know you have to learn some how & even stated so but don't just assume because you have read the book and can get to the top of the tree that you can complete the job at hand, I really wish you would seek some training local with some hands on before you decide to start dropping tops yourself.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah, I'm trying to contact the guys that run a service a few towns over. Maybe they would let me help out on my day off for a few weeks to get some pointers and hands on experience. 

My plans are to only do the jobs that are simple and safe. Like I said, this isn't a full time thing for me so anything I'm not absulutely sure about will get referred to the pros. My plans for topping (assuming I ever get MY fat ass up there) would be to tie off as high as pissible, then make a normal felling cut while someone pulls the rope. If there is a house or a shed or a china doll or anything but ground I wouldn't do it. At least not now. I'm really glad I found this site. 

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 6, 2008)

use some of the simple jobs as practice for harder ones, pretend that there is an object below or just mark a area off and take the top out without hitting the pretend object or marked area but if you can get a crew to let you work and get some hands on then that will help you a lot and you can learn a lot by just watching also, I taught a guy to run a bucket and climb & trim around power lines and he didn't speak a lick of english, he just used his eyes and watched everything I did and turned out to be a very good trimmer, of course he speaks great english now.........


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

that's an excellent idea. I kind of used the same premise when felling a couple of pines for DTV customer a few weeks back. It was wide open on the side I was felling towards, so I picked a spot where I wanted them to fall and pretended that was the only option. One was dead on, one I missed by about 6 feet. But both trees were leaning over his house so I marked it in the W column overall.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 6, 2008)

stick to the roof and the dish pal.

you are going to get yourself put into a situation that you have no and i mean absolutely zero idea of what to do.

never mind the fact your not bringing a line up with you.

just because you bought a "linemans" belt does not make you a tree climber.


besides, tell me what happens to a tree after you top it.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 6, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> *My plans are to only do the jobs that are simple and safe. *Like I said, this isn't a full time thing for me so anything I'm not absulutely sure about will get referred to the pros. My plans for topping (assuming I ever get MY fat ass up there) would be to tie off as high as pissible, then make a normal felling cut while someone pulls the rope. If there is a house or a shed or a china doll or anything but ground I wouldn't do it. At least not now. I'm really glad I found this site.
> 
> thanks for the advice.



With your level of experience, there's no such thing as a simple and safe job.

And the DTV guy topping trees idea is just ........ *wrong !*

Do you have tree insurance ? 

What are you going to do if you get cut 65 ft up ?

Can you be on the ground from any working height in 30 seconds ?

Do you have wedges, come alongs, arborist blocks, bull ropes ?

How are you getting to the top of these trees? Spiking, footlocking, SRT ?

Do you know what you don't know? Obviously not. Or you wouldn't be in a tree with a chainsaw and a linesman's belt.


You better listen to Oldirty and stick to the roof and the dish pal.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't walk roofs and peak dishes anymore. I work in management now (big mistake). But that's beside the point. Like I said, I don't plan on behaving recklessly or doing something I shoudn't. I'm just a novice. I thought this was the forum to ask basic questions to veteransfor "real" advice. Just telling me to tuck my tail and run is not advice. I'm going to cut the trees. That's been decided. I'll learn what I have to and do it. Just like anyone else. I'll use literature, sites like this, word or]f mouth, and hands on training to learn what I need to know, then do what needs to be done.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> With your level of experience, there's no such thing as a simple and safe job.
> 
> And the DTV guy topping trees idea is just ........ *wrong !* (no, I have my own business on the side, I admit to the customer's that I am still affiliated with DTV)
> 
> ...



^^^^^^


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't understand why some people are so hard on people who want to learn or be self taught, I think he knows his limits and is finding out that it's not as easy as it looks or sounds, everyone of us here that knows how to do this did not just wake up one day with this great knowledge, what if we would have stuck with what we were doing, I'd still be bagging grocery's, what would you still be doing?


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> I don't understand why some people are so hard on people who want to learn or be self taught, I think he knows his limits and is finding out that it's not as easy as it looks or sounds, everyone of us here that knows how to do this did not just wake up one day with this great knowledge, what if we would have stuck with what we were doing, I'd still be bagging grocery's, what would you still be doing?



thanks a lot man. I don't mind the flames and harsh criticism. And I'm taking the serious comments to heart. I enjoy cutting trees, and I'd like to think in a year or two I would have enough experience to merge into tree service full time. I think a lot of the criticism comes from people that are full time loggers/tree service. If they show up to a dangerous job, they better know how to do it safely if they want to support their family. Its not like that for me now. I can turn down every single request if I don't feel safe. 



Thanks again for all the advice. many more questions to come.


----------



## PStuffel (Sep 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Rftreeman View Post
> I don't understand why some people are so hard on people who want to learn or be self taught, I think he knows his limits and is finding out that it's not as easy as it looks or sounds, everyone of us here that knows how to do this did not just wake up one day with this great knowledge, what if we would have stuck with what we were doing, I'd still be bagging grocery's, what would you still be doing?


 
Self taught, safe and carefull. Everybody has to start somewhere. I found some nice folks to take me out climbing on the weekends. I made sure I was comfortable on the ropes and in the saddle before I ever toted a saw up a tree. Read all the books. Keep asking questions. Go hang out with the folks that know what they are doing.

good luck!!!


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 7, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> I don't understand why some people are so hard on people who want to learn or be self taught, I think he knows his limits and is finding out that it's not as easy as it looks or sounds, everyone of us here that knows how to do this did not just wake up one day with this great knowledge, what if we would have stuck with what we were doing, I'd still be bagging grocery's, what would you still be doing?



The problem with folks like this is that yesterday they were sitting in an office and today they are a tree company taking $$ for doing a job that most professionals have paid a lot of money for training, tools, equipment, insurance, licensing ect. He does not know his limits and it only takes one mistake to cost his life. The thought that he thinks he could learn how to do treework from an online forum or books tells me he has no clue how dangerous the work is. Most folks have no problems teaching newbies how to do the job, but they have to learn from the ground up, side by side with someone who knows the industry. It is an insult to the industry for someone to buy some gear and start topping trees as he suggests he will learn by doing.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 7, 2008)

2 words.

1) Darwinism

2) Attrition



Would you guys supporting Stihl Alive's post do the same if he was on a dentist forum and wanted advice on how to work on peoples teeth ?

At least nobody would get killed and no houses destroyed if he went into dentistry. 

It's an apt analogy.

Both are skills that require training.
Both affect peoples quality of life.
Both, when done badly, don't go away. 


You asked for advice from the pro's.

And we gave it to you.



It doesn't matter how safe you feel. Accidents aren't caused by feelings. 


Remember those two words.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 7, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> The problem with folks like this is that yesterday they were sitting in an office and today they are a tree company taking $$ for doing a job that most professionals have paid a lot of money for training, tools, equipment, insurance, licensing ect. He does not know his limits and it only takes one mistake to cost his life. The thought that he thinks he could learn how to do treework from an online forum or books tells me he has no clue how dangerous the work is. Most folks have no problems teaching newbies how to do the job, but they have to learn from the ground up, side by side with someone who knows the industry. It is an insult to the industry for someone to buy some gear and start topping trees as he suggests he will learn by doing.



I'm using this forum to interact and get advice from pros. Literature and the opinions of strangers are not my only source of education or experience. There are jobs that are much more hazardous than topping trees. If I was a member here and mentioned trying to start one of those jobs, would you have problem with it? I don't want to simplify or minimize the hard work of anyone on here. But it's not rocket surgery. I've taken down hundreds of trees from the ground (safely) and now I plan to take some down from the top. It is certainly more dangerous but not unachievable. I have set up a job Tuesday, taking down 10 pines. I will be working beside a man that has been climbing trees for 15 years, and on the ground with his father (30 yrs). I'll make sure they have the link to let you know I've died. I'm sure you'll mourn.


----------



## woodchux (Sep 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> There are jobs that are much more hazardous than topping trees.



Care to name a few?


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 8, 2008)

woodchux said:


> Care to name a few?




ok logging is at the top of most lists. you got me there. 

but I'm not a logger. And I know most of your pros have spent a great deal of time and money to become pros. But I don't see why it would hurt your feelings that I'm trying to make extra money doing some simple tree jobs in BF North Carolina. Taking down pine trees does not require a lifetime of logging experience. A basic knowledge of physics and a little common sense seems to work pretty well. Most of my questions involved climbing, because I've never climbed trees with equipment. So I'll learn how to do it and, well, do it.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Sep 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I'm using this forum to interact and get advice from pros. Literature and the opinions of strangers are not my only source of education or experience. There are jobs that are much more hazardous than topping trees. If I was a member here and mentioned trying to start one of those jobs, would you have problem with it? I don't want to simplify or minimize the hard work of anyone on here. But it's not rocket surgery. I've taken down hundreds of trees from the ground (safely) and now I plan to take some down from the top. It is certainly more dangerous but not unachievable. I have set up a job Tuesday, taking down 10 pines. I will be working beside a man that has been climbing trees for 15 years, and on the ground with his father (30 yrs). I'll make sure they have the link to let you know I've died. I'm sure you'll mourn.



What is rocket surgery? .......


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 8, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> What is rocket surgery? .......




it's that long sought after career of combining brain surgery and rocket science. (heard it from a drunk guy back in college when I took his keys from him)

me: how do you think you can make it home?
him: it ain't GD rocket surgery man. right one go, left one stop"


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 8, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> The problem with folks like this is that yesterday they were sitting in an office and today they are a tree company taking $$ for doing a job that most professionals have paid a lot of money for training, tools, equipment, insurance, licensing ect. He does not know his limits and it only takes one mistake to cost his life. The thought that he thinks he could learn how to do treework from an online forum or books tells me he has no clue how dangerous the work is. Most folks have no problems teaching newbies how to do the job, but they have to learn from the ground up, side by side with someone who knows the industry. It is an insult to the industry for someone to buy some gear and start topping trees as he suggests he will learn by doing.


well, I guess I'm not a part of that great industry of tree care/work because I'm not at all insulted by Stihl Alive's quess to top pine trees and get paid for it.


----------



## JS Landscaping (Sep 8, 2008)

So you plan on spiking up, with just a linemans belt and a lanyard and blowing tops outa trees for better satilite reception? First of all, spiking should only be used on take downs, learn how to climb on ropes before you climb on spikes. If you gaff out at 60 feet you have a long way to the ground if you dont catch yourself...remember a belt is not a fall arrest device....most climbing saddles unless you have a full body harness are not fall arrest devices. Get yourself a GOOD saddle, something with leg straps, you can find Buckingham saddles with leg straps for a pretty good price, probably right around 125-175. Get yourself a good climbing line, decide on what system you are going to use, the basic is the Double rope technique with a blakes hitch...your gonna need a throwball and throwline to set your line, unless you plan on free climbing to the top to set your climbing line to decend with. Blowing tops isnt easy, it take a lot of practice and confidence, blowing out 30 feet of tree above you when your at 60 feet on nothing but spikes and your flip line requires a lot of skill. If it comes over backwards for some reason, you dont have anywhere to run outa the way...and remember when you drop the top, your gonna go for a ride so be prepared to hold on. Your gonna be cutting right above your landyard, so I hope you have a wirecore to be on the safe side, and your skills with a chainsaw are up there as well. I prefer to be double tied in, my climbing line set with a friction saver, below my flip line as a back up should something go wrong. I much rather be able to swing outa the way should S*it hit the fan then try and dance around the tree on spikes and a lanyard when you only have seconds to move. Topping trees is really a no-no when it comes to arborculture, the tree will look like hell after its done. Learn how to climb spikeless on ropes first, get used to moving around the tree, dont bring a chainsaw up until you feel as comfortable in the tree as you do walking on the ground. It takes time and practice to become a climber and even more time and skill to get to the point of where you are blowing tops outa trees. Get the right gear, all of the right gear, its your life up there, one wrong move and you might get a one way trip to the ground.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=180&item=927

there's what I got a couple of weeks ago. The line'sman belt I just bought because he only wanted $25 for it, it came with a lanyard, a bungee, and som cool bags. Plus at the time I wasn't sure if I could get by with it or not.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 9, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> The parallels between your and that drunk guy's use of the term 'rocket surgery' are showing !




You're exactly right.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 9, 2008)

These guys are just jealous of Stihl Alive cause they think he will take all the hot chicks that go after tree guys!:jawdrop:


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 9, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> These guys are just jealous of Stihl Alive cause they think he will take all the hot chicks that go after tree guys!:jawdrop:



when I get the chance I'll post a picture of myself and disperse all that nonsense at once.


----------



## Jlarnard (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow to try to think of all the things I struggled with as I started out.
Even the basics like getting the saw to cut straight. You have gotten so much good advice already. So I will give you a few of my thoughts.

I am old fashioned and climb with knots. I like it because I know it. It is slower than the new stuff, but I get the job done safely. If I am topping a tree and for some reason leaving the rest standing. (Not sure I would even bid that job) I certainly would tie in over climbing down. If you refuse to tie in with a rope. I would simply recomend a double wrap with your lanyard around the trunk. Which is something I tend to do over 40 feet everytime.
As far as saddles go I like a floating D. But would prefer a simple butt sling for straight spiking. Not a belt!!!

Best advice. Look for trade shows. Travel if you got to, heck just make it a vacation. You will learn lots just watching the husky guys on their 50 foot
demo tree. Forget learning physiology and all that, just catch all the demos.
Good luck


----------



## avalancher (Sep 12, 2008)

After looking at the responses that the OP got from his question, I guess I will avoid asking any more about the same project. I have been working in the woods since I was a little guy, and have found myself in the same situation as the OP. Lots of wood to cut down, but some need to come down in pieces and i would really like to learn how to climb. Mostly so that i know how, but some for some of the jobs that I do from time to time.
Nobody around here wants to teach anyone, I have asked. They all have the same response,"Yep, I teach you how to climb, and then you become my competition."
I have offered to pull brush for free for the day just to learn something by watching. No takers.


----------



## masiman (Sep 12, 2008)

avalancher said:


> After looking at the responses that the OP got from his question, I guess I will avoid asking any more about the same project. I have been working in the woods since I was a little guy, and have found myself in the same situation as the OP. Lots of wood to cut down, but some need to come down in pieces and i would really like to learn how to climb. Mostly so that i know how, but some for some of the jobs that I do from time to time.
> Nobody around here wants to teach anyone, I have asked. They all have the same response,"Yep, I teach you how to climb, and then you become my competition."
> I have offered to pull brush for free for the day just to learn something by watching. No takers.



Some threads to help you along:

Considering climbing
Climbing Schools
Advice Needed
You're going to ream me
New guy interested
Learn to climb
New Guy Equipment rec
Beginner Basic Equip
Looking to Try Climbing
Newbie to Spurs

Basically you will be reading, watching, listening, practicing and taking it slow. It will take time, effort and money on your part to get you there safely.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 12, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Nobody around here wants to teach anyone, I have asked. They all have the same response,"Yep, I teach you how to climb, and then you become my competition."
> I have offered to pull brush for free for the day just to learn something by watching. No takers.


I'd let you drag all day long, I think people feel threatened and are scared of competition, if you have a good business and are professional about things then one guy who just learned the trade isn't going to hurt your business if you ask me, then you have the ones who had to pay to learn the trade and it just burns them up that someone can learn it for free and people give them advice, I got paid to learn the business as a utility line clearance technician, but to most people, I'm just a hack with no training.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 12, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I think it's more about the time it takes, I know it is in my case.
> 
> Just offering to drag brush is not enough.
> 
> ...


you have a valid point there, but for a small outfit like me I think it would probably pay off to have a freebie ground man for a few days to help drag but I see where you are coming from as far as the liability thing, I'd just make them sign a "release of liability" that would cover me in my state.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 12, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Just what would you teach "First time saddle user"(thread title) in a few days that would make him a climber? Sounds like a bit of a stretch to me and another liability opening.


everything that everyone else here is scared to or can't teach him, in the state of NC I don't have to carry workers comp unless I have more than 2 full time employees correct me if I'm wrong and that "release of liability" would hold in court.

I can tell in 5 minutes if a guy will make a good climber or not so I wouldn't need a whole lot of time.............

so which one of us hijacked this thread, was it me or you...........lol


----------



## AviD (Sep 18, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> A 'release of liability' would be torn to pieces in court.



Just out of curiousity, why would a signed release of liability be torn to pieces in court?


----------



## Jlarnard (Sep 18, 2008)

Well since comp is based on the dollar paid, whats the big deal?
Make it legit, hire em, pay em minimum wage, and charge them for the training. If you are too small an outfit to have comp, then don't do it.
My 2 cents. As far as me, I am not a trainer and wouldn't want to eventually get sued because I as a proffesional didn't train him in the 
modern way. I don't know.... perhaps I just talked myself into considering it a lose lose situation.


----------



## avalancher (Sep 18, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I think it's more about the time it takes, I know it is in my case.
> 
> Just offering to drag brush is not enough.
> 
> ...




Just out of curiosity, when you say that offering to drag brush is not enough, what would be an equitable trade? I am in a rather precarious situation here myself. I have been teaching myself to climb for some time. I am confident in the abilities that I have so far, but often run into some variable that makes me shy away from some jobs and would really like to watch,listen, and work with some pros to learn more than just the basics that I have taught myself.
I really dont expect to tag along with a pro outfit and get the job of launching up the tree and hold up a smooth job while the pros stay on the ground. I just really want to learn more because I am interested in the industry, and enjoy the work. Would I be competition some day? Not a chance. I have two businesses right now, neither of which could I afford to ditch in the name of starting a third.
Right now in my life, I am beginning to realize that I am getting older, and regretting not taking some chances when I was younger and learned the trades that interested me rather than what I could make a good living with. Among the top is working with and around trees, and I just want to learn all that I can. Dont plan on being anyones competition in the tree business.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Sep 22, 2008)

MARCELL8733 said:


> GO BACK TO CUTTING LAWNS, BEFORE YOU GET HURT :monkey:  :agree2: opcorn:



I agree, you should be learning from someone, not on your own. Second, if you're spiking a tree you should be removing it, otherwise in most jurisdictions you're breaking the law.

Finally, and this is unrelated to you, if all you do is spike trees, you're not an arborist. I get really sick of hearing people call themselves arborists and the only way they know how to climb is with spikes.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 22, 2008)

md_tree_dood said:


> I agree, you should be learning from someone, not on your own. Second, if you're spiking a tree you should be removing it, otherwise in most jurisdictions you're breaking the law.
> 
> Finally, and this is unrelated to you, if all you do is spike trees, you're not an arborist. I get really sick of hearing people call themselves arborists and the only way they know how to climb is with spikes.




It's not illegal to spike your own trees. (not here anyway)


----------



## JS Landscaping (Sep 22, 2008)

It may not be illegal to spike trees where you are, but unless it is a removal, its just a bad practice. Learn how to climb on ropes, personally I rather be on my rope then on spikes all day, much more fun to swing around in the tree, then to be standing on steel all day. I rather preserve the trees with proper pruning and deadwooding, ect then just doing take downs...call it a form of job security you could say.


----------



## 046 (Sep 22, 2008)

legal or not... it's really bad for the tree. 

spiking is usually reserved for take downs. 

there may be liability later when a healthy tree goes bad due to your spiking. 

as you have already found out... AS regulars can be a pretty tuff crowd. they are mainly warning you not to expect miracles trying to do too much too soon and not to get killed. 

hey... everyone started sometime. so don't worry about asking questions. 

read and reread the tree climbers companion.... then find an experience pro to learn from. 

learn to tie your knots until you can tie them blindfolded. 
to start with use ONLY knots recommended in tree climbers companion. 

pay special attention to your lifeline termination knots. always use backup knots on your lifeline. 



Stihl Alive said:


> It's not illegal to spike your own trees. (not here anyway)


----------

